# Corn meal



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

This is interesting. Could it have applications to the planted tank?

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/view_question.php?id=18

ALGAE CONTROL IN WATER - Alliance Pond Cleaner is a fine-textured cornmeal for floating paint-like and filamentous algae in water, use cornmeal at 5 pounds per 1,000 square feet or 150-200 pounds per surface acre. The cellulose in the cornmeal helps tie up the excess phosphorous in water, balances the water chemistry and thus kills off the algae. The carbon in the cornmeal enables the beneficial bacteria in the water to flourish at the expense of the algae. Then the decomposing algae provide a source of carbon for the bacteria. One or two treatments is usually enough to control the algae for several months. Caution: any fast algae kill from any product can cause oxygen depravation and result in fish kill.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, killing off the O2 will kill algae, not the other way around..........

PO4 can easily be preciptated out of the water column using Ferric chloride and has for many years.

Doesn't work in aquariums though.............you can put most organic carbon sources, dirt etc and have the same effect........dirt has high Fe also and lots of bacteria that will remove all the O2.

Snake oil............

See, "cures ulcers" and cancer probaly too.......

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All is not lost though. Mix it with an egg, some shortening, a little flour and water, and cook in it a hot skillet until brown on both sides. Enjoy with maple syrup. (Please don't sue me if the recipe is a bit off!)


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, taste good, we know that

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*A side*

Don't forget a side of bacon.

I thought it could be a little bit much. I was thinking if any cornmeal got loose wouldn't it grow algae or a nice mold if the bait didn't get it and swell up.

Tom run a series of quick tests on the algae reduction properties of corn meal, wheat meal and Happy Meals. Report the findings back directly to me ASAP. We need to keep this under wraps until the public is ready for it and the Roswell thing.

On another note I have used corn gluten meal as a pre-emergent hericide and it works. But that is completely different from plain old corn meal. Also, I was putting it in my yard not my aquarium.


----------

